
VCS are failing diverse founders; Elizabeth Warren wants to step in - ohjeez
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/14/vcs-are-failing-diverse-founders-elizabeth-warren-wants-to-step-in/
======
lostmymind66
"Startups founded by all-female teams, despite efforts to level the playing
field for female entrepreneurs, raised just 2.2% of venture capital investment
in 2018."

I find these sort of statistics misleading. Why were the others unable to
raise venture capital?

~~~
camjohnson26
What percent of women attempt to start a business vs men? Not saying there’s
not a disparity but this is important information to include for comparison.

------
rogerkirkness
We do this in Canada. It doesn't work. See: US vs. Canada economy.

